# Cooking a filet.



## novice_01 (May 6, 2008)

I'm looking for direction on how to cook a filet. Last night, I got a surloin tip steak and didn't do a good job cooking it - I probably cooked it too fast (I cooked on the stove top like I cook ny strips).

I bought a couple of filets today and the butcher thought I could cook them like ny strips - searing them on the stove top.

Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

flavour and being bacon wrapped....but that being said, most of the chefs I know do a quick sear on the stovetop, then place the pan and all in a preheated oven (usually about 325-350) until desired doneness. You then remove, place and top with desired sauce. 

Enjoy (this is Julia Child.....Bon appetit!)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

How thick? Prime, Choice or Select?

Sirloin tip isn't usually cut into steaks, but more often left as a roast. In any case, it's not a great choice for a steak. Too tough -- unless made tender and for which there are a number of possibilities.

There are a lot of factors to consider like thickness and the amount of marbling. That said, the part of the tenderloin from which _filet_ and _filet mignon_ are cooks very well indeed in the pan. However, usually we use a little less initial heat with fillets than a strip steak, typically we cook it in butter, and also, we cook it a little bit rarer.

If the steak is too thick to cook entirely in the pan and requires an oven finish, Chazan Posner's 325 - 350F oven is a little on the slow side. But the oven finish ("pan roasting") usually isn't something we do with fillet steaks cut into a circles (_tournedos_).

IIRC, there's a thread on Steak Diane running around the forum. Why don't you take a look at it and see what you think?

BDL


----------



## novice_01 (May 6, 2008)

The filet's were sort of small and a little more than an inch thick.

I pan-fried them, similar to the ny strips, and they came out pretty good.

I had a hard time telling when they were cooked enough - I though I read something that the juices should be running clear and not red (not sure if that's correct).


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so not correct for beef. Right for chicken, though. 

BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't usually cook beef tenderloin, as I too find it somewhat flavorless compared to some other cuts. Very tender, but I prefer the rib and loin for beefier flavor. When I do prepare tenderloin it is usually raw as a tartare or carpaccio. On rare occasions I do a beef oscar, topping a slab of tenderloin, grilled very rare, with asparagus spears, crab meat and a few gallons of bearnaise. Er, I mean a few tablespoons, not gallons, honest, trust me, sorry about that.

I remember seeing an episode of Good Eats where Alton bakes a whole tenderloin in a salt pastry crust, I may try that sometime. Seems like it might go well with a big pile of buttery browned mushrooms and a side of garlic cheese mashed potatoes.

mjb.


----------



## novice_01 (May 6, 2008)

I had a feeling I might have been mixing it up with chicken.


----------



## irish foodie (Sep 16, 2008)

i like to take the fillets out of the fridge and let warm to room temp. then rub in some olive oil on both sides and press into each side some freshly ground black pepper and rock salt.

then heat the pan to very hot (no oil or butter needed). then put on the steaks and brown each side. i then put them into the oven to cook more if required. 

the steaks always turn out very juicy and flavoursome.


----------

